# Manny Pacquiao vs. Lucas Matthysse RBR



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Matthysse! I dont care if Pac is done if Matthysse stops him thats a big win for him

https://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiao-vs-lucas-matthysse-done-deal-july-14--126813


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

War Matthysse!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll believe it when Arum doesn't create a shitstorm in the next few days/weeks...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

wonder if it'll be another espn fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good fight. Matthysse deserves a big fight


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Good fight. I like both guys but will be rooting for Pac.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

War Lucas!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> War Matthysse! I dont care if Pac is done if Matthysse stops him thats a big win for him
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiao-vs-lucas-matthysse-done-deal-july-14--126813


Mathysse looks done, too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Roach officially out.

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/manny-pacquiao-fight-lucas-matthysse-freddie-roach/story?id=54192403

*Pacquiao will go into the fight without his longtime trainer, International Boxing Hall of Famer Freddie Roach, overseeing his camp or corner. Koncz said Pacquiao has replaced Roach with Buboy Fernandez, Pacquiao's lifelong friend and the career-long assistant trainer who has been with him for every fight.

"That's Manny's decision. Manny has told me Buboy will be handling the training on this fight," Koncz said. "What's important to Manny is that he has one voice to listen to in the corner that he trusts, and I guess that's Buboy for this fight."

Pacquiao had been with Roach since he came to the United States to fight for the first time in 2001. Together they reached glorious heights and forged a seemingly unbreakable bond. Roach has trained Pacquiao for his past 34 fights.

Asked about the reason Pacquiao decided to make a change -- without notifying Roach -- Koncz said, "There was some concerns Manny had in the last fight and some statements Freddie made to the media that Manny wasn't very pleased about."*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Roach officially out.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/manny-pacquiao-fight-lucas-matthysse-freddie-roach/story?id=54192403
> 
> ...


Roach must have told the truth and said Manny lost which pissed him off.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> wonder if it'll be another espn fight


ESPN are about to launch a streaming App. Believe it. 
They are trying to launch it for the Crawford fight against an Aussie on the same day as Robert Whittaker is fighting in the UFC. It will backfire. 
They need Manny to launch their streaming service :deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Good fight. Matthysse deserves a big fight


Why does he deserve a big fight?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nigelbro said:


> ESPN are about to launch a streaming App. Believe it.
> They are trying to launch it for the Crawford fight against an Aussie on the same day as Robert Whittaker is fighting in the UFC. It will backfire.
> They need Manny to launch their streaming service :deal


They need 38-year-old to launch a new app? That thing will backfire for boxing fans. It was understood that the Crawford-Horn fight would be on PPV and they were hopeful that Pac would fight then. Fighting Mike Alvarado wasn't gone work. Crawford gets hurt, card postponed and now scheduled for June with this new "app". Not over the air, not PPV. Sounds great don't it?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Why does he deserve a big fight?


Im just a fan mate, I just think he's class fighter who never quite made it, he played the game honestly and fought a long hard career ducking no one. he hasnt been able to crack legit champion status. Never cracked into the top echelon to win big money fights like Maidana managed with Mayweather.

He had bit of bad luck in his career, squandered an excellent opportunity. Then I thought it was over for him after Postol. To see him catch a break and get a vacant title, defend it against Manny Pacquiao is some good vindication I think. retirement money


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

With Thurman injured again anyone think the WBA will strip him and make Matthysse vs Pac for the Super title


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, hopefully nothing gets in the way of it actually happening. Good time for the fight as well, neither fighter looks amazing anymore but neither looks far more done than the other either. Pac without Roach will be interesting, wonder what kind of game plan he'll come to the fight with.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> They need 38-year-old to launch a new app? That thing will backfire for boxing fans. It was understood that the Crawford-Horn fight would be on PPV and they were hopeful that Pac would fight then. Fighting Mike Alvarado wasn't gone work. Crawford gets hurt, card postponed and now scheduled for June with this new "app". Not over the air, not PPV. Sounds great don't it?


I agree mate. I think the idea of the App is to stream the fights outside of the PPV zone. 
For instance, PAC/Horn was PPV in Australia but free everywhere else. I think they will charge a fee to download the APP, a small charge to watch a fight, it will be plastered with advertisements and the will be an "in-app option" to pay a fee to get rid of the ads. Very similar to children's games like Minecraft or Clash of Clans or Pokémon. 
It might have something to do with certain promoters holding some aces against HBO and SHO. 
These guys should've fought already.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I don’t think PAC is done I think he was unprepared in Brisbane for various reasons. One being he faced a relatively unknown with an awkward style, most of us scored it for Manny


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nigelbro said:


> I don't think PAC is done I think he was unprepared in Brisbane for various reasons. One being he faced a relatively unknown with an awkward style, most of us scored it for Manny


I think he just about through...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

War Manny.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good scrap. Pac stops him.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Good scrap. Pac stops him.


Pac ain't stopping anyone these days. You better believe he's gonna be very weary of that right hand of Lucas. I can see a wide decision win for Manny though, but a Lucas stoppage win wouldn't shock me at all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Pac ain't stopping anyone these days. You better believe he's gonna be very weary of that right hand of Lucas. I can see a wide decision win for Manny though, but a Lucas stoppage win wouldn't shock me at all.


We'll see man, this is a good fight but Lucas's defense is shit and is Pac's size. I hope they're juiced to the gills


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Decent enough fight this given where both of them are.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> We'll see man, this is a good fight but Lucas's defense is shit and is Pac's size. I hope they're juiced to the gills


Should be a good scrap.

Happy for Lucas. Dude has paid his dues and I'm glad to see him get to fight a big name :good


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Roach must have told the truth and said Manny lost which pissed him off.


Or Roach wants Manny to hang it up. Possible that Roach doesn't want to train him anymore for his sake and the team fired him instead to make him look bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Or Roach wants Manny to hang it up. Possible that Roach doesn't want to train him anymore for his sake and the team fired him instead to make him look bad.


That's true also. Roach did say that he wouldn't by shy about telling Pacquiao to retire


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Buboy: Pight, Manny Pight. Go puck him up.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This has the hallmarks of a legend getting old overnight. If Lucas stops him I wouldn’t be surprised at all, Pac should have gone down to 140 after the Mayweather fight, some of these welterweights are huge.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bhh-mR4lrgF/


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

In a way I think Roach wouldn't really have changed anything for a 39 year old Manny at this point. Manny's fighting the right kind of opponent at this point and he's far too diminished to fight the likes of Crawford at this point. 

Still a shame however.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Pac has a big head.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Lucas stops him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Matthysse has been unlucky with his eye, he was beating Garcia til the eye closed (which wasnt by a punch) and then Postol landed a perfect punch in it and fucked it up some more

This win will boost him up bigger than it really should as Pac is shot and Matthysse is a devastating puncher so him stopping Pac could definitely happen but it will be a famous win for right now


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PPV fight apparently. Not sure who else will be on the PPV, Arum says 3 fights. Free ESPN card before the PPV.

https://www.boxingscene.com/arum-pacquiao-wanted-pay-per-view-matthysse-fight--127746


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> PPV fight apparently. Not sure who else will be on the PPV, Arum says 3 fights. Free ESPN card before the PPV.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/arum-pacquiao-wanted-pay-per-view-matthysse-fight--127746


Mthalane/Waseem on the card according to BoxRec.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cool sparring pics. Better be taking it seriously.

https://www.boxingscene.com/photos-manny-pacquiao-battering-sparring-partners-camp--129356


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Cool sparring pics. Better be taking it seriously.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/photos-manny-pacquiao-battering-sparring-partners-camp--129356


Pac isn't really one to waver in fights unless he is getting befuddled like in the Marquez, Mayweather and Sanchez fights, I expect him to come right at Matthysse. I think he stops Lucas actually as Lucas isn't the greatest boxer. It's not like Manny has a glass chin all of a sudden either, he got hailmary'd by Marquez and KO'd when he was a kid.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I could obviously be completely wrong. Rooting for Manny though.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

turbotime said:


> I hope they're juiced to the gills


This. :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Heard this shit might get cancelled cause it’s not being promoted properly...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

They really putting this bullshit on ESPN+

Thats fine, I'll watch the British stream following the FREE Prograis fight that night. Fuck you Bob and ESPN, I refuse to let you dive further into my wallet


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> They really putting this bullshit on ESPN+
> 
> Thats fine, I'll watch the British stream following the FREE Prograis fight that night. Fuck you Bob and ESPN, I refuse to let you dive further into my wallet


Yo ass is just broke.

I'd buy it PPV instead of signing up with ESPN


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Buboy being the head trainer now will not be beneficial. I think that's a good part of the reason pac did bad against Horn was because Buboy was in there screaming and Roach didn't really tell him anything.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Yo ass is just broke.
> 
> I'd buy it PPV instead of signing up with ESPN


you would because flies are attracted to shit. I would buy it if it was a good fight, like Bud vs Pac, or Spence vs Pac hell even Broner vs Pac. But we got Pac vs Matthysse, which is only interesting thanks to Lucas' power


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> you would because flies are attracted to shit. I would buy it if it was a good fight, like Bud vs Pac, or Spence vs Pac hell even Broner vs Pac. But we got Pac vs Matthysse, which is only interesting thanks to Lucas' power


Broner would get destroyed by Matthysse and Pacquiao, thing is Pac vs Spence or Bud arent even interesting they are complete mismatches, Pacquiao vs Matthysse is actually a solid fight for where Pacquiao is at in his career


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

WBA have put "Super Champion"on the belt wonder if they are stripping Thurman, because of Pacquiao's big name I thought they would


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> They really putting this bullshit on ESPN+
> 
> Thats fine, I'll watch the British stream following the FREE Prograis fight that night. Fuck you Bob and ESPN, I refuse to let you dive further into my wallet


It's 4.99 you can get rid of it before the end of the 7-day trial...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually quite looking forward to this one. Hadn't really thought much about it but it should be good fun.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How do people think the winner does against Thurman? The winner will be the 'Regular' champion so once Thurman comes back they will be mandatory first (as hes dropped the WBC title)

Styles make fights I give Matthysse a real chance to beat Thurman, one body shot could end it and Thurman's chin seems shakey, im not sure Thurman is going to have the power and aggression he used to have coming off an injury, I think Thurman outboxes Pac in a safety first fight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> It's 4.99 you can get rid of it before the end of the 7-day trial...


Not supporting this shit. I got a mutha fucking 60+ inch 4k tv, and Bob and ESPN told me to go fuck myself and watch it on my PC


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How do people think the winner does against Thurman? The winner will be the 'Regular' champion so once Thurman comes back they will be mandatory first (as hes dropped the WBC title)
> 
> Styles make fights I give Matthysse a real chance to beat Thurman, one body shot could end it and Thurman's chin seems shakey, im not sure Thurman is going to have the power and aggression he used to have coming off an injury, I think Thurman outboxes Pac in a safety first fight


Thurman easily outboxes this version of pacquaio and probably KOs Lucas late


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Not supporting this shit. I got a mutha fucking 60+ inch 4k tv, and Bob and ESPN told me to go fuck myself and watch it on my PC


I hear ya...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I hear ya...


The Teofimo Lopez and Prograis on TV and Pacquiao on the app. This the way its going, they want the big shit on the app, except Lomachenko of course...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a drubbing


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lopez has a ton of charisma


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Main event in 2 hours?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

not too impressed with prograis


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So Prograis got DQ'd from karate school for kicking too much ass


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

nuclear said:


> not too impressed with prograis


He's a bit of a beast but I dont think he's anywhere near as skilled as Taylor after watching that against an unimpressive opponent. Both are vulnerable defensively but I got Taylor winning if/when they eventually face off. Postol would've gave Prograis fits if they had fought. Taylor might even do a bit of an Ohara Davies on Prograis tbh


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

How long 'til the main?


----------



## Kezza (Aug 13, 2017)

rossco said:


> He's a bit of a beast but I dont think he's anywhere near as skilled as Taylor after watching that against an unimpressive opponent. Both are vulnerable defensively but I got Taylor winning if/when they eventually face off. Postol would've gave Prograis fits if they had fought. Taylor might even do a bit of an Ohara Davies on Prograis tbh


It would be a great exciting fight, hopefully it'll be the final of the WBSS. Would favour TTT too.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Todd Grisham and Chris Algeri on the mic. Yuck...


----------



## Kezza (Aug 13, 2017)

That old woman is fucking weird asking Lucas a stupid question.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Lu Bin wins, he'll be the quickest fighter to win a world title, making him greater than Loma by default


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im seeing the craziest odds for this fight

Matthysse to get knocked down 10/3, I thought it would be around 5/4

To go the distance - 1/2
Not to go the distance 13/8

I know Manny can go 12 but I highly doubt Matthysse's eye and chin can hold up for 12, I can only see this fight going 2 ways:

Matthysse catches Pacquiao at any time then finishes it or Pacquiao starts busting Matthysse up looking prime again and then the ref stops it, if Matthysse eye even swells up a tiny bit he is fucked


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

At work....slow data so not going to bother paying ESPN when it will probably come in like a shitty illegal stream anyhow...

How long till the fight starts? I assume we are still in preliminary fights?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Zombie said:


> At work....slow data so not going to bother paying ESPN when it will probably come in like a shitty illegal stream anyhow...
> 
> How long till the fight starts? I assume we are still in preliminary fights?


Should be 30mins from now


----------



## Kezza (Aug 13, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> Should be 30mins from now


Longer than that there's another fight after this. More like 1 hour @Zombie


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll probably be passed out by than...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this a 10-8 12th round


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

No substitute for experience!!

Lu Bin is a tough but to crack though!
Bloody hell CCC has a gas tank on him


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

No substitute for experience!!

Lu Bin is a tough but to crack though!
Bloody hell CCC has a gas tank on him


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lu Bin got Chavez-Taylor'd


----------



## Kezza (Aug 13, 2017)

Good fight that and great finish from CCC.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Lu Bin got Chavez-Taylor'd


That's exactly what came to mind for me.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Lu Bin got Chavez-Taylor'd


Taylor was up on the cards in that one though. Lu was on the way to a wide scorecard loss


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

did that guy die?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yikes, Lu Bin got stretchered


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Lu Bin got Chavez-Taylor'd


Really? C'mon man...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Main event next? Or is there another


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Main event next? Or is there another


Hoping there's another I gotta get home lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Help


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Help


Another fight is on now


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh well. Guess it doesn't make much difference if I read about it tomorrow or read round by rounds tonight...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

glad espn+ is letting me do a trial


cause its fucking shite


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Zombie said:


> Oh well. Guess it doesn't make much difference if I read about it tomorrow or read round by rounds tonight...


You need a stream?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> You need a stream?


If you got one and be happy to have it
But I may fall asleep before it even comes on


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they just be givin belts to dudes...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Is Arum not involved in this?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jinkee's mum with the post fight interview


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Thurman easily outboxes this version of pacquaio and probably KOs Lucas late





FloydPatterson said:


> Not supporting this shit. I got a mutha fucking 60+ inch 4k tv, and Bob and ESPN told me to go fuck myself and watch it on my PC


Yo ass is just broke


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pacquiao coming to the ring


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooo War Matthysse! This is the best fight of the year for me want Matthysse to boost his star status


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ESPN needs to ger these fighters to the ring much quicker. This is their second card like this with too much down time between fights. The commentators are not entertaining enough. They need tolet Teddy out of his contracr so he can go elsewhere, too.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pacquio should be able to stop Lucas. Mathysse is more done than Manny, and he doesn't like taking to much punishment. I can see Mathhysse quitting.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pac - 148.5
Matty Ice - 168 lbs


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wayment. Lucas is the "champion of the world"? What world?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pac is washed up yet Matty Ice is shot and FAT


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This isnt going the distance, Lucas isnt avoiding Manny's left and Pac nearly got hit by 2 big rights


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My last second pick is Pacquiao because Matthysse chokes in big fights


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pac looked pretty quick there in the opener. Lucas following behind...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Wayment. Lucas is the "champion of the world"? What world?


Hes the WBA 'Regular' champion they class it as world champ lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Matthysse's right hook is getting closer Manny might get sparked


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pac’s lack of legs actually facilitating his offense


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They're both fighting in the pocket. One big shot will change things for Lucas. Pac is out in front of him so far though...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Matthysse's right hook is getting closer Manny might get sparked


Definitely getting close with the overhand and Manny also landing his right hook


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lucas is washed.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Off balance KD


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Hes the WBA 'Regular' champion they class it as world champ lol


Like I said they just give the belts away...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes Mathysse!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ffs Matthysse needs to do something, its clear Manny came to do a job on him


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Matty Ice waiting to unleash Marquez's Big Show-esque KO punch right hand


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nice uppercuts, Pac has no problem splitting that guard, Matthysse doesn’t have the head movement or counterpunching beyond a left hook


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Marhysse don't like them body shots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stick a fork in Lucas. He's done.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lucas sneaking in some body shots that go uncelebrated but he’s getting bossed around by Pac.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Matthysse doesnt come forward and swing for the fences theres not really much else he can do, its basically what hes done his whole career


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pac is looking against an opponent to look good against. He needs to stop Matthysse...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf he was just doing well this is hard to watch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Predictions:

Pacquiao wins:
Matthysse is shit.
Best thing Manny ever did was get rid of Roach.
Maybe Horn is better than we thought?

Matthysse wins:
So what, he only beat a shot 39 year old.
Manny can't win without Roach.
How shit is Horn?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Matty Ice is clearly doing the job for Pac


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joel Díaz not sounding like a quality coach


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Matthysse is fucked, doesn't want it anymore. Hunger has clearly been gone for a while.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Matthysse had problems with his eye before. He might just take it in...


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Remember when La Machina had next?

A shame.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I told y'all that Matthysse chokes in big fights


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Matthysse looked unsteady from round 1, hes still dangerous though


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I told y'all that Matthysse chokes in big fights


Is it over already?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pac has his jab totally timed, can’t start anything with it without eating a right hook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Is it over already?


Nope but he's just moving backwards, pulling his punches and looking nervous


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny owning it so far.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Finally Manny stops someone!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

That was depressing to watch lol, I reckon Matthysse's eye never recovered, Oscar probably forced him to come back


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Malaysia Pacman>


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

#Legend


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Did Thurman luck himself into the Pacquiao fight


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

So happy for both fighters, Manny got his vindication, Lucas got his payday. Horn is legit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Is it over already?


Pac stopped him in the 7th, 3 knockdowns none of them were hard Matthysse took a knee on one of them after a temple shot, he seems to be worried about his eye he froze after every clean shot


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Good for Pac


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Underwhelming performance from Lucas. He's done at the top level.

I'm suddenly intrigued with Pacs next fight.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Pac had him worried about the right hook early on. Made him open to the left uppercut later on.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I told y'all that Matthysse chokes in big fights


He didnt choke in the Garcia fight though he got thumbed in the eye then started losing, he only choked in the Postol fight he beat Alexander


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucas looked done out there. Really sad to watch.

Manny proved me wrong tonight though, I thought he’d never stop anyone again.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good performance considering the opposition. One main difference is Pacquiao, when he threw and landed combos like he did tonight in the past, he would not stop throwing and moving until you landed back or moved out of range. Now, he'll throw the combo, but stay in the same spot and have to gather himself allowing the opponent time to reset...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Pac had him worried about the right hook early on. Made him open to the left uppercut later on.


Yup set it up well


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pacquiao vs Lomachenko I want to see it, I wouldnt mind Pac vs Thurman but definitely not Crawford he will make Manny miss terribly


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Khan next. Would still be a good fight, with a possible ko.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

homebrand said:


> Khan next. Would still be a good fight, with a possible ko.


Forgot about this Khan said hes next in line, Khan will get stopped


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Did Thurman luck himself into the Pacquiao fight


Could be...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

He just thanked Duterte


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Khan next. Would still be a good fight, with a possible ko.


Would love to see that one. After seeing Manny stop someone tonight, I'm confident again that the breeze of one of his missed shots would KTFO Khan.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He just thanked Duterte


The post-fight interview towards the end felt propagandistic but we all know Pac isn't shy about supporting shithead political leaders


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Would love to see that one. After seeing Manny stop someone tonight, I'm confident again that the breeze of one of his missed shots would KTFO Khan.


:rofl:rofl

I wouldn't mind seeing Khan going full Bambi mode.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Team Crawford Team Spence Team Porter

Don’t want none of Pacquiao

I vote Loma


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The post-fight interview towards the end felt propagandistic but we all know Pac isn't shy about supporting shithead political leaders


I thought I was the only one that thought it was cringey.

Dutarte is ugly as shit too.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Khan going full Bambi mode.


For real, it's always fun watching Khan do the Harlem shake.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He just thanked Duterte


That dudes a jerk but like Trump he gettin shit done


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'd rather see Thurman than Khan. Khan against Broner and Brook are more entertaining IMO. Thurman might not be the same at welterweight but he's part of the new generation and has dangerous skills, Khan would have to prove to me he's worth anything as a scalp to Manny.

Also Matthysse looked gunshy but I don't think he came in expecting to lose or was shot, he was trying things early on and just couldn't help getting countered, and never had the head movement to avoid Pac's combinations. I also don't think he anticipated that kind of rhythm, Pac never bounced out of position like he often does to reset, he stayed in there in the center and threw in volume. It wasn't the boxing match he probably wanted.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm still convinced Pony Tail Keif is the fight to make.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> For real, it's always fun watching Khan do the Harlem shake.


Pac lands a straight left and Khan pulls a Shawn Michaels


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Pac lands a straight left and Khan pulls a Shawn Michaels


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Pacquiao goes into retirement. This was a great performance to retire on. 

Only top WW I can see Pacquiao beating is Danny Garcia.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

was dope seeing bobby pac there

there was blow blow thrown by lucas too


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> was dope seeing bobby pac there
> 
> there was *blow blow* thrown by lucas too


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


:rofl

*STAHP *


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Winner of Mikey vs Loma for Manny.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Rough year for Argentina.


----------



## Hystricho (May 25, 2018)

Really good fight but Lucas is done.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd's win is really aging well.
#TBE


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Happy as hell for Pacman. He looked great out there. First stoppage in like 8 years tbf

But I can't help feel this victory may be part curse for him - he has shown he is contender for Crawford, Spence, Thurman. Even a Loma fight is possible...

Id hate to see him go out like that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rematch Horn in Phillipines. Hell id fly over for that


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm still convinced Pony Tail Keif is the fight to make.


Errol in a mask would jump Keith on his way to the ring and beat six shades of shit out of him if he pulled that shot. Same goes for Bud and Pac.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I hope Pacquiao goes into retirement. This was a great performance to retire on.
> 
> Only top WW I can see Pacquiao beating is Danny Garcia.


Mannys tax problems mean we probably won't see these potential super fights in America. I suppose that limits his opponents


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Matthysse said he would fight to the death for the win in the build up.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Matthysse said he would fight to the death for the win in the build up.


Easy for a boxer to say that when they haven't been in with an ATG offensive force. Matthysse now knows the score after facing past prime Pac. He now understands the levels to the sport.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

rossco said:


> Easy for a boxer to say that when they haven't been in with an ATG offensive force. Matthysse now knows the score after facing past prime Pac. He now understands the levels to the sport.


Pac always wins this fight however Matthysse is shot to shit. Pac did prove that he's still going to be a rough night for the young guns of the division.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Pac always wins this fight however Matthysse is shot to shit. Pac did prove that he's still going to be a rough night for the young guns of the division.


He is past prime but not shot to shite imo.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Winner of Mikey vs Loma for Manny.


It will be if Loma if Arum has his way.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

rossco said:


> He's a bit of a beast but I dont think he's anywhere near as skilled as Taylor after watching that against an unimpressive opponent. Both are vulnerable defensively but I got Taylor winning if/when they eventually face off. Postol would've gave Prograis fits if they had fought. Taylor might even do a bit of an Ohara Davies on Prograis tbh


havent seen the Tartan Tornado yet. whats a good fight of his to watch? Davies?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

He looked quicker than his last fight didnt he? Good all round performance though Matthyse was a pretty ideal opponent

I really think Pacquaio will still be fighting in 5 years time, just seems like one of those guys.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Pac lands a straight left and Khan pulls a Shawn Michaels


Wow, never knew these two shared a ring. Legit just watched this about twenty times, epic stuff from both men.

Edit: but michaels clearly steals the show with that last seal dive after temporarily getting up from the big boot to the jaw.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This was more a case of Mathysse being shot and reluctant than Pac being good. I love the guy, but if he fights any top guy again he gets beat and possibly badly. I’d hate to see Thurman or Crawford KO a 40 year old legend.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He keeps on building on his legacy,his boxing gifts still shine despite the age/speed factor.

Never seen a guy so relaxed pre fight,he knew they were levels apart and that Lucas was finished.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> This was more a case of Mathysse being shot and reluctant than Pac being good. I love the guy, but if he fights any top guy again he gets beat and possibly badly. I'd hate to see Thurman or Crawford KO a 40 year old legend.


Depends how clever they are about it. Thurman could relinquish the belt if he can't shake his injury then Pacquiao would be elevated to full titlist. He could fight the likes of Khan, Broner, Horn rematch etc in semi big fights that are are winnable without having to sacrifice himself to the top guys from the new crop. Then go out in a big fight with one of them or Lomachenko if he comes through. Could have a decent final run of his career adding a bit more wrong his legacy as one of a few 40+ year old champs.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

nuclear said:


> havent seen the Tartan Tornado yet. whats a good fight of his to watch? Davies?


Watch him he's very good. If you want to watch The Tartan Tonrnado's skillset on full display the Ohara Davies fight is a good one to watch. Full of action with some sublime moves. Vasquez gave The Tartan One some trouble early with his awkwardness but TTT eventually wore him down and beat the shit out of him. For back and forth action and the exposure of TTT's flaws, and also for seeing what he has in him (No ****) definitely watch Taylor vs Postol.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

As I said in another thread.... 

I'm a big fan of roach but I don't think he was able to adapt to pacquiao aging. 

Last night pac didn't throw any of roach's signature combinations, instead he picked his shots wisely and threw a punch at a time and only threw a combo when he knew there was a sure opening.

I think if pacquiao is gonna continue fighting he needs a coach who will slow him down rather than push him too much. Steward would've been perfect. Right now all I can think of is virgil hunter or naazim Richardson


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

ChampionsForever said:


> This was more a case of Mathysse being shot and reluctant than Pac being good. I love the guy, but if he fights any top guy again he gets beat and possibly badly. I'd hate to see Thurman or Crawford KO a 40 year old legend.


Pacquiao is also shot to shit


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Pacquiao is also shot to shit


Matthysse is shot, Pacquiao is distinctly past prime.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He didnt choke in the Garcia fight though he got thumbed in the eye then started losing, he only choked in the Postol fight he beat Alexander


I think he choked there also. He fights too defensive and measured. It's part of the reason why he gets robbed. He wasn't aggressive enough vs Judah as well. Then you get him vs guys like Ajose and he's balls to the wall.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It may have already been mentioned here - haven't read every post - but I read Freddie Roach was claiming pre-fight that Manny was suffering from a bad shoulder injury.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he choked there also. He fights too defensive and measured. It's part of the reason why he gets robbed. He wasn't aggressive enough vs Judah as well. Then you get him vs guys like Ajose and he's balls to the wall.


True but in the Judah fight he had only been past 4 rounds once or something like that, I thought he beat Alexander who is better than Judah


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> True but in the Judah fight he had only been past 4 rounds once or something like that, I thought he beat Alexander who is better than Judah


I thought he beat Judah too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> True but in the Judah fight he had only been past 4 rounds once or something like that, I thought he beat Alexander who is better than Judah


I had him winning both fights also. And I have nothing bad to say about the Alexander fight.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Pac always wins this fight however Matthysse is shot to shit. Pac did prove that he's still going to be a rough night for the young guns of the division.


A younger version of both these guys just mean that Mathysse catches a worse beating.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> A younger version of both these guys just mean that Mathysse catches a worse beating.


Possibly yes, not really the point that I was making. Lucas didn't want to be in the ring, the only thing this fight proved was that Manny isn't a shot fighter. Lucas was a pretty handy fighter once upon a time, think that's been forgotten.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Possibly yes, not really the point that I was making. Lucas didn't want to be in the ring, the only thing this fight proved was that Manny isn't a shot fighter. Lucas was a pretty handy fighter once upon a time, think that's been forgotten.


Fair enough. Manny may not be shot, but he is way past his "best by" date...he will most likely lose against the best WW now


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Matthysse is shot, Pacquiao is distinctly past prime.


Knocking out a dude past prime is pretty damn good.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Knocking out a dude past prime is pretty damn good.


Yep Pacquiao looked good, the opposition contributed to that. He's still a tough fight for the other welterweights out there not named Crawford and possibly Spence. Would love to see Pacquiao smack Amir Khan around the ring for a few rounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao eyes 2 or 3 fights against young bloods before hanging it up after Matthyse win


----------

